# Best music to blast while doing property damage?



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

What type of music do you prefer to listen to, when you're plowing over your clients' mailboxes and tearing up their sod? A little Wagner? Ride of the Valkyries?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes,


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes,


Maybe,


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

dieselss said:


> Maybe,


Yeah you’re right, I didn’t consider what genre of music.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I prefer either the William Tell Overture...open the windows and scream at the top of my lungs "Hi-o Silver away"!!!!!

Or the 1812 Overture. Crank the bass and those cannon shots are awesome.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Um.
Not sure about everyone else, but the grass I’ve torn up, I’ve had amazing luck with it growing back from the rhizomes. In fact, I don’t ever remember putting grass seed down from winter damage.
I have hit one mailbox though.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

with the volume turned up to 11, 
You’ll never know you clipped off a doz sprinkler heads


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Um.
> Not sure about everyone else, but the grass I’ve torn up, I’ve had amazing luck with it growing back from the rhizomes. In fact, I don’t ever remember putting grass seed down from winter damage.
> I have hit one mailbox though.


You're not doing it right...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Then when the lights come on in the house
And the door opens quickly change it to .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Volume on 12.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Crank it up to 15


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crank it up to 15


Its gotta be one with bagpipes....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

No yngwie malmsteen?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

As you're backing up the drive...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

jato said:


> What type of music do you prefer to listen to, when you're plowing over your clients' mailboxes and tearing up their sod?


I prefer to stay on the paved surfaces and not damage the clients property


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> I prefer to stay on the paved surfaces and not damage the clients property


Pretty sure I have a pic that shows differently...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I know what property you’re talking about. I initially send 8 trucks onto that property to bang it out. Could have been anybody. Most likely it was DEFCON. Unless you have a pic of me actually showing that I did this alleged damage you are falsely accusing me of stuff


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Uh huh...likely story. 

Wasn't it the HOA's president's front yard you plowed?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Luther said:


> I know what property you’re talking about. I initially send 8 trucks onto that property to bang it out. Could have been anybody. Most likely it was DEFCON. Unless you have a pic of me actually showing that I did this alleged damage you are falsely accusing me of stuff


What song was playing when this happened is all we want to know, other than that we won’t judge.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey, you paid for the.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> What song was playing when this happened is all we want to know, other than that we won’t judge.


Probably something from this album on 11


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

EWSplow said:


> No yngwie malmsteen?


Heck yeah Fire and Ice all day


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Some Steel Panther or this Dick (Richard) Cheese cover: 
Down With the Sickness https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=qntBBbvgBxM&feature=share


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Luther said:


> Probably something from this album on 11


Doesn't get much better than zepp. There will never be another band like them.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> What song was playing when this happened is all we want to know, other than that we won’t judge.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Frank Sinatra, "I did it my way"


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

War Pigs
Song by Black Sabbath comes to mind.

Some music my kids had while watching cartoons.

BERSERK -Forces-. Susumu Hirasawa. 2009. 4:03
*Tell Me Why*
TELL ME WHY: by Penpals · 1997

*Then you have the brain worm music of A Clockwork Orange!*

_*Pomp and Circumstance Marches*_
March No. 1 in D

*‘the old Ludwig van’ *
March from _A Clockwork Orange_ (Ninth Symphony, Fourth Movement)




"Overture to the Sun" by Terry Tucker

_*La gazza ladra aka. The Thieving Magpie by*_ Gioachino Rossini

March from A Clockwork Orange
Song by Rachel Elkind and Wendy Carlos

*And what is some light destruction without some Blazing Balkan Brass?*

Boban I Marko Markovic Orkestar
Khelipe Cheasa

Fanfare Ciocarlia
I am your gummy bear
Disco Dzumbus
Asfalt Tango
Casablanca









And last Screaming bagpipes!
The Real McKenzies song: Yes

1980's rap?
No Sleep Till Brooklyn
Song by Beastie Boys


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

After tearing out the hedge how about some Volebeat Still Counting?🤔





Or AC/DC's Dirty Deeds done dirt cheap?


----------



## Plowing to the 80's (1 mo ago)

I think my username speaks for itself


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Hair Nation on Serious XM is where it's at


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

DeVries said:


> Hair Nation on Serious XM is where it's at


Chanel 38 as well.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

If you want to damage property you gotta get in the mood....


----------

